
Show HN: DeepWater – A ConvNet which identifies water in satellite images - treigerm
https://github.com/treigerm/DeepWater
======
treigerm
Hi, author of the project here. This is not meant to be seen as a state of the
art system but more like a very basic example of a machine learning technique
applied to geospatial data which might help other people to get started in
this field. I am both new to machine learning and geospatial data, so feedback
of any kind is more than welcome!

